# E-Cig pouches?



## Stroodlepuff (6/10/13)

I recently saw pouches at the place where i purchase my e-cigs from, they are leather pouches which go around your neck - Just wandering if anybody has given them a try and if they are worth the purchase?

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Riaz (10/10/13)

hi Stroodlepuff

i have one of those, worked lovely with my evod, but when i use my protank in there the whole unit flips upside down- the pouch is not long enough to hold the device in the upright position.

however, when i use fatty (what i call my 1300mah short fat battery) it works fine.


----------



## RevnLucky7 (14/11/13)

Great mod pouches here: http://gepettomods.miiduu.com/gepetto-quotpouchesquot

Reactions: Like 2


----------

